# 1920 Detrick Distilling Bottle



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, I meant to post this in the after 1920 thread and must have hit the wrong button.


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

I figured out the pictures.  Thanks anyone that can help - I am new to this


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice looking bottle.  The finish looks like it might have some extra glass under it.  
 Are there seams on the finish?  If you are new to collecting I can send you some information on the identification of had made bottles.  I like the embossing on yours.  The diamond could bed for a glass company identity.  
 we would need a picture of the bottom.  RED Matthews


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Here are some more pictures.  Thanks for your help....I am loving this new hobby.  Most of the bottles I have found, I can find info on....but I just can't find anything on this one.  The only other by this company are whiskey crock/jugs.


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Another of the bottom w/ the diamond


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

There are 2 seams - 1 on either side.  The seams seem to stop at the bottom where there is another seam going around.  Hard to take picture of, but attaching the best one.  Thanks again for your help


----------



## RED Matthews (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok so the seams on the finish tell us it is an ABM  Automatic Bottle Machine msde bottle.  The Diamond could be for Diamond Glass in PA. and the number under the diamond could be the mold number.  
 Thanks for the quick reply and effort.  >bottlemysteries.com@yahoo.com>  RED Matthews


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!!  Is there a value to this bottle?  Should I clean it or leave it the same?  Again, thank you!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 10, 2013)

Although your bottle appears to be early 20th century, an era usually too new for many / most collectors, it is very attractive and sure to be of interest to many. The color is Sun Colored Amethyst (SCA) which usually appears in pre-WWI bottles. The embossing is strong and plentiful and interesting so I believe it is quite collectible. It's worth will, as always, depend on rarity AND desirability. As for cleaning, it looks pretty nice now, washing in mild detergent inside and out and rinsing in vinegar water should be enough unless it has tougher stain. In that case, if the bottle is valuable, 100$ or more in my opinion, it might be worth having it professionally tumbled clean. 

 One old man's opinion and input.


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you for that info.  I will wash it VERY carefully in mild detergent.  I started looking up the diamond mark, and I believe it to be Illinois Glass from about 1920 - special order whiskey bottle.  This is so much fun!!!


----------



## botlguy (Oct 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cskinner
> 
> Thank you for that info.  I will wash it VERY carefully in mild detergent.  I started looking up the diamond mark, and I believe it to be Illinois Glass from about 1920 - special order whiskey bottle.  This is so much fun!!!


 I LOVE your enthusiasm Cathy. Welcome to our group and come back again, SOON.


----------



## cskinner (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you!!  I have another bottle I will be taking pictures of and posting (hopefully in the right category this time).  I am selling and keeping and swapping.....so MUCH FUN!!!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

$20-40 in my neck of the woods for a similar local example, nice job with the pics, welcome to the forum.... Jim


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

Some history....


*Est. 1884.*
 J Frank Detrick first operated a Milling company (Est. 1884) but he later began fermenting the grain he was milling and then turning it into liquor. The "Detrick Milling and Distilling Company" was established in 1897. 

 The Detrick Distillery (Registered distillery No. 60, 10 th District), was located in Tippecanoe City (now Tipp City), OH., about 30 miles north of Dayton.

 The Detrick Distilling Co. retail store and mail order department was located at 313-315 E 1 st. Street, postal address "Lockbox 301" (1907). By 1908, they were shipping from 35 S. Ludlow, postal address was "Lockbox 928".

 The company also had a branch in Chattanooga, TN., listed in the 1912 and 1913 directories at 225 E 11 th St. under the name "Dietrich."

 With the onset of Prohibition, Frank Detrick returned to milling under the guise of the Detrick Grain and Mercantile Company. 

 The company is most famous for its "motto jugs", or "toast jugs", as the company called them in their advertising. They stood about 4-1/2" tall and were filled with Detrick's Private Stock and were offered as a free gift to new customers, along with the shot glasses and a corkscrew. Twelve different jugs were offered:

 1: "As I go up the hill of prosperity, may I never meet a friend."
 2: "Eat, drink and be merry."
 3: "While we live, let's live."
 4: "May fortune ever smile on you."
 5: "To err is human, to forgive divine."
 6: "There's always more from where I came."
 7: "I am always welcome wherever I go."
 8: "A friend in need is a friend indeed."
 9: "When you see me you will always smile."
 10: "If you try me once you will try me again."
 11: "Drink weary Pilgrim, for tomorrow you may die."
 12: "Rye on Toast."

*The company used the brand names:*

 "Detrick", "Government Seal", "Kid - Nee - Gyn", "King of All Gins", "Motto", "National", "Old Tippecanoe Malt", "Opodeldock", "Supremacy", and "Vigoral Gin."

*A great writeup is also found here....*

 http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/articles/JS017.pdf


----------

